# When This All Ends...What do you think?



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

Do you think this will make the world come closer together and spawn a new age of World Unity and Mutual Helping?

OR

Do you believe this will lead to World Greed and Isolational Governments, possibly leading to World War III?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

TGK said:


> Do you think this will make the world come closer together and spawn a new age of World Unity and Mutual Helping?


No


TGK said:


> Do you believe this will lead to World Greed and Isolational Governments, possibly leading to World War III?


Business as usual!
Just look out for yourself, trust no one!


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

I try to educate you people on whats really going on but its tough, your programming is thicker than a concrete bunker.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TGK said:


> Do you think this will make the world come closer together and spawn a new age of World Unity and Mutual Helping?
> 
> OR
> 
> Do you believe this will lead to World Greed and Isolational Governments, possibly leading to World War III?


I think banks in Louisiana will be bankrupt.
Most of the state will be for sale.

Just like LAST TIME OIL WENT TO $13.00 A BBL. UNDER REAGAN !

IM TIRED OF GOING THROUGH IT !

IM TIRED OF MY KIDS NOT HAVING JOBS !


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

TGK said:


> Do you think this will make the world come closer together and spawn a new age of World Unity and Mutual Helping?
> 
> OR
> 
> Do you believe this will lead to World Greed and Isolational Governments, possibly leading to World War III?


#2, without a doubt. Blame game is already in progress and this is still going on.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

TGK said:


> Do you think this will make the world come closer together and spawn a new age of World Unity and Mutual Helping?
> 
> OR
> 
> Do you believe this will lead to World Greed and Isolational Governments, possibly leading to World War III?


It's not an either/or situation. The world economies are going to be in shambles, no country will be immune from that.

Some countries will work together to rebuild their economy and on mutual helping each other. On the other hand, bad actors will still be bad actors.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

TGK said:


> Do you think this will make the world come closer together and spawn a new age of World Unity and Mutual Helping?
> 
> OR
> 
> Do you believe this will lead to World Greed and Isolational Governments, possibly leading to World War III?


I believe the USA needs to get it's shit out of China. It's been eye opening for me to see so many critical things being made in China, particularly on the Rx side of things. We need to get that crap out of there and either back home or made with better allies.

Let China keep making the non-essential plastic crap that doesn't matter. Like toys and cheap gift shop items.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I think banks in Louisiana will be bankrupt.
> Most of the state will be for sale.
> 
> Just like LAST TIME OIL WENT TO $13.00 A BBL. UNDER REAGAN !
> ...


Louisiana is resilient but damn, the hits just keep coming. Look at all the people who attended Mardi Gras which is month-long shoulder-to-shoulder partying around the clock.

Louisiana is expected to surpass NY in outbreaks at some point & become the epicenter of Covid19.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

TGK said:


> Do you think this will make the world come closer together and spawn a new age of World Unity and Mutual Helping?
> 
> OR
> 
> Do you believe this will lead to World Greed and Isolational Governments, possibly leading to World War III?


No on both
By next year , nobody will care about the CV
Just look at Kobe Bryant news
Everybody in LA started crying when his chopper went down ...all of a sudden he became a saint , while CV was killing people in China
One month later, CV in California, nobody cares about Kobe &#128077;Kobe bandwagon empty now.
12 months from today, CV will be Kobe


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

TGK said:


> Do you think this will make the world come closer together and spawn a new age of World Unity and Mutual Helping?
> 
> OR
> 
> Do you believe this will lead to World Greed and Isolational Governments, possibly leading to World War III?


I hope we will come together as a world . I think planet earth is teaching us humans a very hard lesson. &#129335;‍♀&#129300;


----------



## oldnavyht3 (Jul 17, 2019)

TGK said:


> Do you think this will make the world come closer together and spawn a new age of World Unity and Mutual Helping?
> 
> OR
> 
> Do you believe this will lead to World Greed and Isolational Governments, possibly leading to World War III?


people have short term memories, they will forget about this in due time and something else will be on the news.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I hope we will come together as a world . I think planet earth is teaching us humans a very hard lesson. &#129335;‍♀&#129300;


Agreed. The lesson is not as hard as, say, polio or the black plague, but it touches everyone on the planet somehow. For almost everyone worldwide, we are all making some sort of adjustments, even if they are minor. It makes people question what they take for granted.


----------



## temdriver (Dec 14, 2016)

I belive world will try to stay away from globalization but new worldwide organizations will be created more effective than UN and WHO


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

oldnavyht3 said:


> people have short term memories, they will forget about this in due time and something else will be on the news.


Kylie Jenner has 166 million followers... &#128580;
You think those spring breakers really care about anything?:smiles:


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

TGK said:


> Do you believe this will lead to World Greed and Isolational Governments, possibly leading to World War III?


I think it will increase nationalism.

We will consider trading arrangements with partners in our own hemisphere.

I think there will be attempts to hold China morally and financially responsible. This will further increase China's isolation and increase geopolitical tension.

I think the virus will not die off, it will mutate like the flu and we will have to deal with it annually.

This will greatly decrease life expectancy, as elderly people will be picked off by this when they become vulnerable.

Eventually, there will be a virus with the transmissability of CV-19 and the danger of HIV. Its just a matter of time as world population density increases.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

GregJinAZ said:


> I try to educate you people on whats really going on but its tough, your programming is thicker than a concrete bunker.


You have no special insight into world order. You are just another programmed humanoid believing the lies you are told to believe.


----------



## GumballWaterson (Jan 17, 2020)

The United States will finally declare insolvency. No Longer paying Interest on all Foreign Held debt. Relieving 70% of the Certifacts Debt Burden owned by China, Saudi Arabia and other countries. They will re-issue the Dollar at its adjusted value. The U.S. will get a Financial *DO-OVER.*

World Financial turmoil will begin and some countries will lash out Financially at each other contries and The U.S.. But I do not think it will lead to WW3 as no country will be able to afford war.



tohunt4me said:


> I think banks in Louisiana will be bankrupt.
> Most of the state will be for sale.
> 
> Just like LAST TIME OIL WENT TO $13.00 A BBL. UNDER REAGAN !
> ...


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

Nothing will change. Same old, same old. The US will continue working to keep the middle east destabilized, crazy president will still crazy, his crazy supporters may get more crazy thinking it's the beginning of the apocalypse, corporations will still treat employees like crap, etc etc. Business as usual.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

DriverMark said:


> I believe the USA needs to get it's shit out of China. It's been eye opening for me to see so many critical things being made in China, particularly on the Rx side of things. We need to get that crap out of there and either back home or made with better allies.
> 
> Let China keep making the non-essential plastic crap that doesn't matter. Like toys and cheap gift shop items.


I agree! Except one of the last things I want to see come from China is toys! Way too risky giving stuff to kids when it could contain something toxic.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

We get to stay home and watch TV

Why change?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

goobered said:


> I agree! Except one of the last things I want to see come from China is toys! Way too risky giving stuff to kids when it could contain something toxic.


Toys AND pharmaceuticals.
How about if America stops sending good paying jobs overseas so corporations save money, pay a fair & decent wage?

Depending on shady foreign deals with shadier companies & selling out Americans has become business as usual.

We can do better.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IR12 said:


> Louisiana is resilient but damn, the hits just keep coming. Look at all the people who attended Mardi Gras which is month-long shoulder-to-shoulder partying around the clock.
> 
> Louisiana is expected to surpass NY in outbreaks at some point & become the epicenter of Covid19.


Watch us have a katrina level Hurricane late in July . . .


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

I think the biggest problem we're going to have is NO MOVIE to watch while we're quarantined at home. Nothing but reruns. Like how can they make new movies when any gathering of more than 10 people is prohibited? OMG how will we live?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IR12 said:


> Toys AND pharmaceuticals.
> How about if America stops sending good paying jobs overseas so corporations save money, pay a fair & decent wage?
> 
> Depending on shady foreign deals with shadier companies & selling out Americans has become business as usual.
> ...


If you Think about it

It IS THE CORPORATIONS WHO EXPORTED COVID - 19 TO AMERICA !

MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN !

MAKE THINGS IN AMERICA AGAIN !

NO BAILOUTS FOR THE CORPORATIONS WHO BROUGHT US COVID !!#


----------



## temdriver (Dec 14, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> We get to stay home and watch TV
> 
> Why change?


Unfortunately despite of being 65+ I have to work in NYC because I have to pay my bills &#128532;&#128563;


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

temdriver said:


> Unfortunately despite of being 65+ I have to work in NYC because I have to pay my bills &#128532;&#128563;


Me Too


----------



## temdriver (Dec 14, 2016)

Do the maximum to protect yourself, I use sanitizer and wipe consistently turn off heat or AC when a passenger is in and try to keep windows a little open to fresh air of the inside of the car


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

When this ends the coverups will begin. I’m seeing people start covering their butts already.

heads better roll.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

TGK said:


> Do you think this will make the world come closer together and spawn a new age of World Unity and Mutual Helping?
> 
> OR
> 
> Do you believe this will lead to World Greed and Isolational Governments, possibly leading to World War III?


------------------------------
Everything will go back to normal, except many people will not have a job. No way to tell at this point. Humans have a very short memory. Take a look at last weekend. They were told to stay home and stay 6 ft from strangers. What do they do ?? Go to the beach and the pier and hang in crowds. You gotta laugh at how dumb that was.
People want routine and security in their daily lives. They want to go back to no stress and restrictions. Most humans need the comfort of a routine and being in control of their lives and surroundings. When that is gone -- they start hoarding toilet paper and paper towels. &#128516;
As for the world being closer -- maybe for a very short time but not on a long term basis.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------------
> Everything will go back to normal, except many people will not have a job. No way to tell at this point. Humans have a very short memory. Take a look at last weekend. They were told to stay home and stay 6 ft from strangers. What do they do ?? Go to the beach and the pier and hang in crowds. You gotta laugh at how dumb that was.
> People want routine and security in their daily lives. They want to go back to no stress and restrictions. Most humans need the comfort of a routine and being in control of their lives and surroundings. When that is gone -- they start hoarding toilet paper and paper towels. &#128516;
> As for the world being closer -- maybe for a very short time but not on a long term basis.


Until the next century, 2120.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

TGK said:


> Do you think this will make the world come closer together and spawn a new age of World Unity and Mutual Helping?
> 
> OR
> 
> Do you believe this will lead to World Greed and Isolational Governments, possibly leading to World War III?


Just more wealth going up. That's about it. Corporatism baby.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Go read the book 'Kalki` by Gore Vidal.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

IR12 said:


> Toys AND pharmaceuticals.
> How about if America stops sending good paying jobs overseas so corporations save money, pay a fair & decent wage?
> 
> Depending on shady foreign deals with shadier companies & selling out Americans has become business as usual.
> ...


I'm an American who appreciates capitalism and wants this country to succeed through adversity, but the reality is...


----------

